# Texturen Problem bei Aion



## Wired (15. April 2012)

Hallo,

Mein Problem besteht daraus das ich, seit ich von Windows XP auf Windows 7 gewechselt hab, ein regelrechtes Textur flimmern und flackern hab und das an verschiedenen Orten so komische Schatten sind die aussiehen wie schwarze punkte dicht neben einander... fast wie Texturrauschen oder so etwas in der Art. Kann mir wer sagen wie das weg zu bekommen ist und warum das seit dem OS wechsel so ist?

inGame Grafikeinstellungen sind auf max mit 4x MS + 2x Transparenz SSAA / 16 AF (per Treiber)

Aktuellser zertifizierter Grafikteiber von Nvidia ist installiert!


----------



## blubb3435 (16. April 2012)

Hi,
vllt läuft Aion auf Win7 ja automatisch mit Dx11. Schau mal ob dus zurückstellen kannst nach Dx9, in ner .ini oder so.
Gruß


----------



## Wired (16. April 2012)

Umstellen kann man da leider nichts, ich versuch es mal mit nem Kompatibilitäts... auch wenns doof is da Aion ja Win 7 ready ist.


----------



## blubb3435 (17. April 2012)

Was du auch machen kannst ist Grafik auf Minimum stellen, auch Antialiasing aus, und schaun ob das Flimmern immer noch auftritt. Wenn nein, dann schrittweise Grafik wieder hoch, damit du siehst worans liegt 
Und, auf iwelche Logos wie Win7 ready würd ich nicht viel geben... des heißt bestimmt bloß, dass die Software irgendwie läuft, ob stabil oder nicht^^


----------

